# Grow box almost done!!!!!



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

I installed a metal duct opening at the bottom and installed a hook for the light with a hole to run wires out. I bought a cpu fan, it's a Dynex 120mm case fan but i dont know how to wire it. So please help thats the last thing i need to install.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

here's the fan. I was recomended to use (2), but two small CPU fans Ive seen other people use on this site rated the air flow at 34.6 CFM. This one rates it at 73.70 almost like two little ones. Either way I might add one more anyways to be safe.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

That is one nice lookin cab. Save up for an HPS though. save man. next time you want to buy an ounce. go to inside sun spend 100 bucks total for a 250watt and grow your own ounce. and another and another,


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks dude, I'm gonna try an hps light for flowering 150w-200w, dunno yet. Hopefully I'll get an ounce, F#@$ retail!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

www.insidesun.com 250watt HPS remote ballast with bulb and reflector shipped to my door for 98 bucks total. . Be perfect for that cab.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

I checked it out, gonna get it in like 3 weeks.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Do a lot of LST and keep those florous close. Veg. under the flroous for 4 weeks. then switch to the HPS. You don't want any light change or stress until after the fourth week.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks for the info, I'm just waiting for someone who can help me wire my cpu fan. HELP PLEASE I WANT TO START GROWING!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

ok, dude. give me a pic of the voltage requiremnts. Or just type it. whther or not it means anything to you or not. I'll help you out. It will take a little bit of investment at ole radio shack. (not much at all)


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

This is what the specs say:

Size: 120mm-120mm-25mm
Rated: 0.31 A
Current: 0.32 A (MAX)
Speed: 2100 RPM + 10%
Air flow 73.70CFM
Noise level 38.50 dBA
Static pressure: 0.12 (inch-H20)
Weight: 210 grams

is this all the info you need?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Lookin for input voltage. If its not listed. Give me the model,part, and serial number.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

okay the brand is Dynex the Model is DX-CF120. they have a site www.dynexproducts.com


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

just type in the model  # in their search and you'll be able to see it better.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

check your PM. If you have any questions post em. 

Just wanted to make sure it wasn't an AC fan. for ya.

DC fans you need an adapter Radio chack has em cheap. just bring the fan in with ya.  They'll match the voltage.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

Will do, Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the famous wall wort. You need to match the input voltage to this.The link I sent you in your PM will explain the rest. 

The one I showed ya was:
Input 120VAC (house current)
Output is 9VDC @ 300mA (thats nine volts Direct Current @ 300 milliAMPS)

That means my wall wort will run a fan that requires 9 volts DC.

Go to Radio Shack and ask em. tell em your trying to cool a transformer with it and need to wire it to a wall outlet. 

Note: typical fan is 12VDC, but always check.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 20, 2006)

what the hell is a transformer just incase they ask? Ha Ha!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't worry about it. Just say your nephew or something said he needed it for his project. 

Once you get the part post it up.

Sorry dude: My buzz is kickin in. Tranformer is the wal-wort or a ballast. anything that transforms one voltage to another voltage. Every electronic peice of equipment has one.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll get it tommrow, thank's for everything!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

*whats up AZshwagg. i see you are in full swing with your grow box, and might i say it is looking good. a few more things in there and you will be good to grow.  *


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

yep, I'm goona get the last peice and i'm done. I start germinateing today, I gonna try a chronic seed I got in a lid I saved or regular weed seeds I get from my lids.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

this is the one I picked up right now. It has three wires but cpu fan has two wires...?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

whats up AZshwagg. the 3rd wire is a ground wire. you dont have to worry about the ground wire. did you get an AC adapter? do you have any pics?


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

my computer is acting funny but this is what it says on the box:

12V
500mA power adapter


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

here they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

ok let me see if i can walk you through this. in the second pic you see the end of the cord. cut that off. you will then have 3 wires splice them. do the same thing with the fan. take a pic of both and put it up so i can see them.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

here they are, the two white wires one of them has a small black lettering, don't if indicates which one is what???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> here they are, the two white wires one of them has a small black lettering, don't if indicates which one is what???


 any pics? i dont see anything? can you put up some pics of what you just did. this way i can see what you got and tell you what wires to connect.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

my wigged out right now but i messed around with it and I got it working!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

hook the wire from the adapter with the lettering on it to the black wire on the fan. hook the other up to the red wire. you can cut the ground wire off i did. put some wire caps on and plug it in. if it doesnt work that wat switch the wires around. let me know how you make out.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

since i'm using it to pump hot air out, do i point it outwards with the air blowing out the box or in?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> since i'm using it to pump hot air out, do i point it outwards with the air blowing out the box or in?


yup. you want it blowing out. did it work?


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

like a charm, Thanks to all of "you". I'm off to install, I'll put sum pic's wen done.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> like a charm, Thanks to all of "you". I'm off to install, I'll put sum pic's wen done.


 cool. thats what i like to here. got it on the first shot.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

one more question!!! do you think i really need two. it is rated at 73.70 cfm cause if i need another one i'll make two openings. Or will one do the job?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> one more question!!! do you think i really need two. it is rated at 73.70 cfm cause if i need another one i'll make two openings. Or will one do the job?


 to be honest yes. i think i could have got away with using only one in my speaker box but i wanted to make sure. you should'nt have any problems. do you have a small fan you can set inside you cab to aim at your lights? if not you should get one. you can get them at wally world for like $5 to $10


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

i got a small fan, I guess thats goin in!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> i got a small fan, I guess thats goin in!


 not only will the other fan help keep the heat down but it will also strengthen the stems on your babies getting them ready to hold them big fat colas your about to grow. be sure to post some pics of your cab when you are done.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

the cab is done, finally! the fan is installed and working, I'm goin to wally world for the timer to use on the lights and fan and thats it. Just wait'n on the seeds to germinate!!!! heres som pic, if any sug's be do.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks great dude. That is a nice lookin cab.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

would i really need the foam weather strip for the door, there is a little gap at the top. The door is not white inside I was going to put foil on it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

if you can try and get some chain so you can hang your light from that. this way you can move it up and down when you need to. i wouldnt put foil in there. if you can get some poster board and tape it in there. i did it on my door of the toy box. works great.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

That wasn't in the pic but i got one. well, i'm off to wally world talk to you guess tonight around 8 or 9!


----------



## cratos (Mar 21, 2006)

In case you were wondering, the third wire on computer fans is so the computer can monitor the fan's speed. This monitor wire us usually yellow.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

So, thats what it does????


----------



## RossAlexander (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey AZ, very nice..what are the inside dimensions of your box?


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 14, 2006)

it's bout 52 inches tall 18 inches wide and 13 inches depth. pretty good veg box


----------

